# Crusty Bumps on Remington



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Remi has had these crusty, brown-ish "bumps" appear, get bigger and then dry and flake off two different times now. They are about his head and neck area. Does anyone have any knowledge on what they could be? I have had dogs all my life and have never seen this before. It's almost as if it oozes and dries and they get bigger and then crust off. He doesn't itch them and when I touch them, he knows they are there and just lets me know not to pick at them, but doesn't act like they hurt. One possibility I thought was maybe while wrestling with his Boxer brother or Poo sister, maybe they pinch him with their teeth and it irritates his skin? I will have him to the vet to have it checked out soon. I know it's nothing contagious as none of my other four ever have this.


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Annie,

The other day, while looking for information regarding the underlying cause of a health issue a friend's Golden Retriever recently developed, I discovered the following webpage. It contains helpful information regarding the issue you mentioned, as well as the causes, and common treatment of it and others. When I saw your question, this page instantly came to mind; hope it helps. 

Kate


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1593&aid=422


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy cow! That's overwhelming info. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

I had Remi to the vet today and it is Pyoderma. Hot spots from who knows what, but whenever they would fall off, I guess the bacteria was still present in the skin even though it wasn't visible. So, he cleaned them up and gave us antibiotics to clear the infection.


----------

